# Living Together Unmarried?



## ChrisC (Dec 13, 2008)

This may sound like a stupid question but is it ok to live with your girlfriend in Dubai if you are not married?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

not a stupid question at all, but one that has been asked and answered many many times on the forum (do a search!!!)

but to summarize, is illegal, but very common. just be discreet and act like husband and wife and you will be fine. you can not sponsor your girlfriend's visa though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

I second Dizzy's comment.

I've done so with my xgf... just don't draw any heat on you because there is a lot of squealers in this city.

-Joey


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Yep, as above, all it takes is for you to fall out with a neighbour etc and you will be busted.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

This issue is covered in the sticky thread that we ask everyone to read before posting. 

The fact is that co-habiting is illegal. People do get deported if caught. Many live together illegally and get away with it, but you must take care and act like a married couple.


-


----------

